# Subtank Nano on Ego One Battery



## deepest (10/5/15)

Hi Guys thought i would post this here for anybody else looking at this setup.
I recently purchased an Ego one kit and immediately ran into problems with leaking
and burnt hits on the Ego one tank with both the 0.5 and 1.0 ohm coils.Two weeks
and 5 coils later i got the zig and ordered a Subtank Nano for myself.

When it arrived i was a little disappointed to say the least as it did not fit on the
Ego One battery very well. The threads on the Subtank Nano were to long to screw down
flush on to the Ego One battery. I nervously considered getting the dremmel out and
going to town on the Nano but stopped to ponder the issue and came up with a very
simple and cheap soloution to the problem. I had and old lens from a pair of Oakley MX
goggles and sat with a pair of scissors and created a spacer to fit in between the nano
and battery. This works perfectly and will ensure the nano will still function well if and
when i upgrade to a different battery.






I have also gone one further and started recoiling the Subtank OCC Coils with Kanthal
28G A1 Kanthal and some Japanese cotton for a coil that end up at 1.1 ohms and vapes
great so i am currently a happy camper saving money and having a great piece of very
portable kit that performs well. The Ego One battery lasts me until about 7pm in the evening
and has pass through so even when its charging i can still vape on it. Still have my Aspire K1
and battery as a back up device. 

The offending gap Grrr !!! I am normally quite partial to gaps lol




With the gap filled




The solution




My first coil rebuild very simple on the OCC Coils

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Lorebeast (10/5/15)

Great job on the spacer....... wouldn't a metal washer have done the same job?


----------



## deepest (10/5/15)

I was unable to find one with the correct dimensions so they would not sit nice and central. The Lexan material of the lens
meant it was both easy to create the exact dimentions and also easy on the metal finishes of the battery and tank.


----------



## Lorebeast (10/5/15)

Still a very good quick and easy DIY fix thanks for posting. Poped a kayfun v4 clone on my ego battries I see no way to fix that overlap


----------



## Silver (10/5/15)

Great DIY fix and thanks for sharing in detail @deepest 
Looks good and must feel great to vape on something you have fixed up for yourself!


----------



## Andre (10/5/15)

Great stuff. Enjoy.


----------



## VapeSnow (10/5/15)

Looks good


----------



## VapeSnow (10/5/15)

To early for me the tank almost looked like the Aspire Atlantis.


----------



## Keyaam (10/5/15)

That setup looks awesome. Nice job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepest (11/5/15)

I think the reason it looked a bit like the atlantis is that there are clear silican orings replacing the standard red ones. 

Edit I have also changed the driptip to a narrow bore tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

